
Airborne Nitrogen Dioxide Plummets over China - eitland
https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/146362/airborne-nitrogen-dioxide-plummets-over-china
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22454016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22454016)

